# Heinrich maneuver on our dog



## Scruffy (Oct 7, 2017)

after reading others bad luck, I thought everyone could use a laugh. A few days ago my wife and I had beans and corn bread for dinner,and their was a piece of corn bread left over about the size of a quarter of a pie.
It sat in the oven in the skillet until today when my wife told me to take it out and break it up for the birds. Well here came my buddy. Our dog. So I gave him the corn bread.
Being the pig he is, he swallowed it whole. One bite,
Now you have to understand he is a 5 yr English mastif that weighs 225 lbs. I noticed he was gasping and couldn't breath.
This is when it got ugly. I reached around him from behind to give him a big squeeze. Well, he thought I was trying to do something against nature and tried to bite me!!  Ended up with me on my back, covered in slobbers and snot and him hacking up the corn bred looking at me really strange.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 7, 2017)

As they say, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 7, 2017)

glad you were able to save the good boy! that's scary
i had a similar incident with a labrador retriever and a pancake,
luckily, i was able to reach a couple fingers down her throat to dislodge the pancake- and didn't have to resort to the heimlich maneuver


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you have that on YouTube , you beast you. Bet you were laughing after he got unstuck. Or was it you who got unstuck lol . I. Laughing as I'm typing . Could you see the headlines , oh my . Poor puppy trying to eat and you start grabbing . Scary tho , one reason we don't give our dogs bones anymore. Even those flat chicken strips are full of bones.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Everyone loves their pets. Some day I'll tell every one about dumbo breaking through the ice on the pond out back of the house.
Thanks for putting up with me scruffy ron


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad it work out. Probably needed a shower after the slobber bath. One of mine swallowed a large piece of rawhide and choked. I had to reach way back his mouth and pull it out.
On a lighter note, my two dogs are very safety aware. I always see them practice the "hindlick" maneuver.


----------

